# Retiring to Italy qualifications



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,

Just trying to find out the requirements for legally moving to Italy. We are retiring so no income except a meagre pension. Have savings etc. Seen a post that says we need "proof of earnings and a short private health policy period". We are UK passport holders.

Can someone clear this up for us?

John


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It will depend on the attitude of the Comune where you inend to live. Perhaps wrongly, but they will have the final say... Not looked this up for a while, but income and health are a normal requirement, however we did not require the latter. For income we had a translation of our private pension awards. I have to say this is just a small start as there is loads more to moving here and a great deal depends on your circumstances e.g. in receipt of a UK state pension makes a great difference regards health care.


----------



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow that is odd! Do you know if that is the same everywhere in Italy? I have a UK passport but an Australian pension!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

There may be more official information for you here in this LINK.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Helpful stuff here as well: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-italy

Please keep in mind that there is no way to tell right now how your plans may be affected by Brexit. As this article points out, for example, 


> In other words, Brits who have already exercised their right to live in EU states can expect to keep that right after Brexit.
> 
> One important point though: this only applies to people who have started expat life in the EU before Brexit.
> 
> EU Facts: What does leaving the EU mean for expats?*


In other words, if you hope to stay in Italy, you had better get there soon, very soon.


----------



## whitebeach (Aug 12, 2011)

accbgb said:


> Helpful stuff here as well: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-italy
> 
> Please keep in mind that there is no way to tell right now how your plans may be affected by Brexit. As this article points out, for example,
> 
> ...


Do you mean move to Italy before March 2017 when it becomes official or 2 years later when it becomes reality?


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

whitebeach said:


> Do you mean move to Italy before March 2017 when it becomes official or 2 years later when it becomes reality?


I don't think anyone can answer that question just yet.

My view (and this is purely an exercise in logic; I mean no ill will towards anyone or any group) is that any cross-border movement after the Brexit vote was counted can be seen as an attempt to "sneak in under the fence" even as said fence is being built or, at the least, contemplated.

It likely will not help that so many Brits seem to be of the opinion that migrants should have begun leaving (by force if necessary) immediately after the vote. Good for the goose and all that...


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Along the above lines, an editorial in today's New York Times:



> *The E.U. Should Stick to Its Guns on Brexit*
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/16/o...k-to-its-guns-on-brexit.html?ref=opinion&_r=0


----------

